# giovani ribelli



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2013)

Marco Giusti per Dagospiahttp://www.everyeye.it/cinema/notiz...-trailer-del-film-con-daniel-radcliffe_168328

Giovani ribelli - Kill Your Darlings di John Krokidas.View attachment 7637View attachment 7638

Più che per l'outing letterario del piccolo Daniel Ratcliffe sempre più simile a Alvaro Vitali, questo film magari verrà ricordato per la nascita di una star della forza di un Leonardo Di Caprio, il giovane bellissimo Dana De Haan, che nel film manda al manicomio tutta la beat generation e che ora furoreggia nelle foto di Terry Richardson. Comunque sia, bentornati a Allen Ginsberg, a Jack Kerouac e ai ragazzacci ribelli della Beat Generation.

Ma il giovane regista John Krokidas, in Kill Your Darlings, la sua opera prima già vista al Sundance , a Venezia e anche a Toronto, rivolge la sua attenzione da una parte all'iniziazione alla vita e alla poesia del piccolo Ginsberg da poco iscritto alla Columbia University nel 1944, da un altro a un celebre delitto a sfondo sessuale maturato proprio nel ristretto circolo di poeti e scrittori che si opponevano alla cultura del tempo.

"Mandano milioni di soldati in Europa, ma i fascisti da combattere sono qui!" è uno dei gridi di battaglia di Ginsberg che rivolge il dito verso Ogden Nash, dotto poeta del tempo particolarmente odiato dal gruppetto. Se Ginsberg, interpretato da un Daniel Ratcliffe che cerca in ogni modo, anche baciando il suo amico, facendosi fare un pompino da 10 secondi in biblioteca, di togliersi dalle spalle la polvere magica di Harry Potter, è il nuovo venuto nel gruppo e cerca di ambientarsi aprendo gli occhioni sotto gli occhiali, il bel Lucien Carr, interpretato da Dane DeHass, che illumina ogni scena con la sua presenza, è il motore culturale e sessuale della storia.


Perché è attorno alla sua voglia di ribellione, alla sua instabilità sessuale, che i ragazzi si muovono. Amante del più maturo David Kammerer, è il Michael C. Hall protagonista della serie tv Dexter, civetta con Ginsberg facendogli perdere la testa, poi inserisce nel gruppo Jack Kerouac, è Jack Huston, già personaggio chiave in Boardwalk Empire. E poi c'è il ricco, raffinato e già drogatissimo William Burroughs, interpretato da Ben Foster, che cerca di dividersi tra gli amici.

Tra Ginsberg e Kammerer nascerà una gelosia che lo stesso Carr alimenta, volubile e fragile al tempo stesso. Sono ragazzini, che mischiano il desiderio di creatività col desiderio sessuale in un'America ancora repressiva, ma in un ambiente ricco e colto. Il personaggio della mamma di Carr, interpretato dalla sofisticata Kyra Sedgwick, spiega bene molte cose, come spiega molto di Ginsberg, la sua mamma depressa e malata, una grande Jennifer Jason Leigh. Quando arriveremo al delitto, che cambierà la vita di tutti i personaggi, non esisterà davvero un colpevole, quanto un grumo di sentimenti, di voglie, di repressioni che rende un po' tutti colpevoli.


Chiuso dentro uno spazio preciso, la Columbia University, e dentro un tempo preciso, cioè gli anni della guerra, Kill Your Darlings è molto simile alla versione di Walter Salles di On The Road, cioè il meglio che si possa fare con un biopic che non vuole esagerare troppo e aspetta un passaggio televisivo, ma è decisamente ben girato e ancora meglio interpretato.

Il povero Daniel Ratcliffe le fa tutte, anche troppe, per farci scordare il suo maghetto, e il suo primo bacio al bel Lucien cerca di essere da antologia queer, ma è un piuttosto credibile come giovane Ginsberg. Ben Foster è strepitoso come Burroughs anche se il suo è il personaggio più in ombra, e la stessa cosa si può dire del Kerouac di Jack Huston.

Michael C. Hall con barbone deluderà un po' i fan di Dexter, ma Dan DeHaan come il bel Lucien, motore sessuale della storia, ruba davvero la scena a tutti e si impone come uno dei possibili nuovi protagonisti di Hollywood. E proprio la sua storia, la meno nota,, ci sembra anche quella più interessante tra quelle trattate da Krokidas e dal suo cosceneggiatore Austin Bunn. Musica notevolissima, infine, di Nico Muhly, con un gran brano di Pete Doherty che chiude il film.


----------

